# could food cause diahrea?



## kbrown (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a Shih tzu and a Lhasa both have trouble with diahrea often I have been feeding Wellness dry and canned. Have taken both to the vet...meds help but the problem comes back. Am I feeding the wrong food??????


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Feeding too much can cause diarrhea. How much do you feed them?


----------



## kbrown (Apr 10, 2010)

mstngchic2012 said:


> Feeding too much can cause diarrhea. How much do you feed them?


they are both small dogs I feed them twice a day total they get less than 1 cup a day each, maybe 3/4 a cup total


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

The food could be too rich for their systems so maybe try to cut back their portions and see if that clears up the probelm.


----------



## kbrown (Apr 10, 2010)

mstngchic2012 said:


> The food could be too rich for their systems so maybe try to cut back their portions and see if that clears up the probelm.


on this great sight I have read that California Natural Herring is good for sensitive systems and NOT RICH shouls I give that a try??


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't see why you couldn't. California Naturals uses limited ingredients which is a good thing. But just be sure to switch them over slowly because if you switch them "cold turkey" from Wellness you could upset their systems even more. Also, I would hold off on the canned food for just a little while until their tummies settle down.


----------



## kbrown (Apr 10, 2010)

mstngchic2012 said:


> I don't see why you couldn't. California Naturals uses limited ingredients which is a good thing. But just be sure to switch them over slowly because if you switch them "cold turkey" from Wellness you could upset their systems even more. Also, I would hold off on the canned food for just a little while until their tummies settle down.


thank you for all of your help!!!! If you have any other suggestions I would love to hear them!!! one more thing....do you know anything about Probiotics???? have a neighbor who suggested it to help their problem. I don't know anythig about it.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I personally don't really know a whole lot about probiotics but I've heard that some plain yogurt can do some good.


----------



## kbrown (Apr 10, 2010)

mstngchic2012 said:


> I personally don't really know a whole lot about probiotics but I've heard that some plain yogurt can do some good.


you are awesome THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, real canned pumpkin is another one that you could use. I would only put a couple teaspoons in their food.


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

I would change the food - both dogs have the problem which is strange...........what type of treats do you give? 

Probotics are good if you are dealing with a dog that has stomach issues - I use them from time to time on Suri. 

Yogurt is good to help coat the stomach, but really it is a temporary fix. The key is finding the right kibble that both dogs can handle. I would eliminate some of the ingredients they are currently on and try to limit the new ingredients so you can narrow down the causes of the poos.

Good luck with this.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Wellness food, but regardless....I would ditch the Wellness can. The dry should not be causing the problem. If you stick them only on the dry and the diarrhea goes away, you've isolated the issue. If they still have it, then I'd make a switch to California Natural until it clears up.

As stated previously, canned pumpkin is easy on their digestive systems and will aid in the issue.


If you are willing to spend the money on Wellness can, you are almost to the price of Aunt Jeni's Homemade. Completely balanced and ready to serve.

Aunt Jeni's Website > http://www.auntjeni.com/html/frozen_food.html


----------

